# Leucine protocols to maximize protein synthesis



## Bruno93 (May 20, 2015)

So the other day I posted up something on facebook and a pretty big guy that I know IRL, who's also interested in always reading new research that comes out everyday in terms of training/nutrition, mentioned on how, given my size (I'm 184 lbs morning weight, give or take) the 100g cooked chicken I was eating per meal was way too low, and that I should bump it up to 150g in order to get about 3g of leucine per meal, which would be enough to maximize the protein synthesis.

I got curious about it, so I asked him for articles or something, and he posted this: http://spotmebro.com/layne-norton-phd-on-protein-how-much-and-how-often/

Sounds pretty interesting, what's your thoughts about this guys? Should I bump the ammount of meat I'm eating per meal? I might do it either way, as I'm getting lower on calories, I like to up the protein to make sure I retain as much muscle mass as I can, while not starving as much, but this leucine stuff seems pretty interesting, especially for the next time I bulk. I always thought that 100g of chicken or another meat/fish would generally be enough in terms of protein, but never stopped to consider it's aminoacid contents. I guess that explains why the bigger guys always end up eating WAY more protein per meal.

Also found this link on my own: http://examine.com/supplements/Leucine/


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 20, 2015)

Taken from the layne Norton article:

"Now I will be the first to admit that the research is just not specific or broad enough to address the size and frequency issue with absolute certainty"

And taken from your Examine link:

"Whether this results in more lean mass over a period of time is somewhat less reliable though, and leucine appears to be more effective at promoting gains in muscle in people with lower dietary protein intake and in the elderly (who tend to have impaired muscle protein synthesis in response to the diet)."

Bottom line is if you are getting enough protein from other sources you're most likely wasting money on leucine. It's benefits of supplementation while already meeting normally accepted protein requirements has yet to be shown. Furthermore, Layne is highly intelligent but I think he's making assumptions based on data that has not yet been researched. Basically he's making an educated guess. Many other nutritional experts agree that he doesn't have enough evidence to back this claim up.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 20, 2015)

Anything over 1.2g per pound of Bw per day is overkill to md. And if I had to examine all of my protein sources for leucine content I would punch myself in the dick and tell myself to get a life.

Check your daily macros. 1g protein 2g carbs Divide by meals per day. Fill the rest of the cals with fats or some additional protein if you want.


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 21, 2015)

I supplement leucine daily. Leucine is especially important when you are in any sort of fasted state, I drink it during my workouts and I've noticed a difference. Also during fasted cardio since it is an amino acid that won't increase insulin. Also I supplement glutamine because all the animal protein we eat contributes to a high acidity in our diet and our body will naturally try to buffer this effect by taking glutamine from our muscles. I don't have my research on hand to support this*


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 21, 2015)

Fsuphisig said:


> I supplement leucine daily. Leucine is especially important when you are in any sort of fasted state, I drink it during my workouts and I've noticed a difference. Also during fasted cardio since it is an amino acid that won't increase insulin. Also I supplement glutamine because all the animal protein we eat contributes to a high acidity in our diet and our body will naturally try to buffer this effect by taking glutamine from our muscles. I don't have my research on hand to support this*



It boils down to if you get enough protein it's a waste of money. Fasted training or not leucine alone cannot build muscle. 

You mean leucine won't convert to glucose bc it can raise insulin.


----------



## Bruno93 (May 21, 2015)

Not really talking about supplementing with leucine just yet, but rather increase my protein portions to boost my leucine intake per meal. 
PillarofBalance, I'm already at those kind of macros (184 lbs at 319g carbs/198g protein/70g fat) but I think as I drop in carbs, I'll up the protein intake anyway, as it helps alot with hunger on a cut I've found.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 21, 2015)

just take in another 50g whey, forget the leucine......Get EAA's instead if you really want amino's.


----------



## JonSupps (May 21, 2015)

Bruno93 said:


> Not really talking about supplementing with leucine just yet, but rather increase my protein portions to boost my leucine intake per meal.
> PillarofBalance, I'm already at those kind of macros (184 lbs at 319g carbs/198g protein/70g fat) but I think as I drop in carbs, I'll up the protein intake anyway, as it helps alot with hunger on a cut I've found.



Same here, protein can be very filling and good on a cut.


----------

